# Western Flyer BMX



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone know what one would be worth, I forget what the name of the bike but , it seems to be all original, has red knobby dirt tires, and the correct pads.
-Nolan


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2009)

Pics please


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## partsguy (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Ms. Jewelry just painted the roses red-off with her head! :eek:


----------

